
How to Run WordPress on a Kubernetes Cluster - eulid55
https://dotlayer.com/how-to-run-wordpress-in-a-kubernetes-cluster/?u=0
======
alpb
For those interested, Kubernetes has an official tutorial about this:
[https://kubernetes.io/docs/tutorials/stateful-
application/my...](https://kubernetes.io/docs/tutorials/stateful-
application/mysql-wordpress-persistent-volume/)

So does Google Container Engine: [https://cloud.google.com/container-
engine/docs/tutorials/per...](https://cloud.google.com/container-
engine/docs/tutorials/persistent-disk)

